# Is a 25w heater too much for a 1.5 gallon tank?



## Tangeh (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a 1.5 gallon tank with a filter... the smallest heater I can find is 25 watts. This seems like too much for a 1.5 gal, but I'm not sure?


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

is the heater adjustable? as a sidenote, my elite 25watt I use in my 2 gallon and two 2.5 gallons, but they do not overheat their quarantine tanks which are one gallon when i transfer them as long as I turn the dial down a bit.


----------



## Grundylady (Jan 7, 2011)

My Tetra 50W heater does not overheat my 1.8 gallon bowl so I would guess that a 25W would not overheat a 1.5 gallon bowl.


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Nah, it'll do just fine. When I had Jabu-Jabu in a 1.5 by himself with a 50w heater and his temp stayed around 79. It'll be fine.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I've found so far that most 25W heaters aren't adjustable and keep the water at 78 degrees.


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

the elite 25w is about 16$ after shipping adjustable submersible online


----------



## Tangeh (Sep 19, 2010)

I actually went back to that store, and they don't sell anything smaller than a 100w anymore. .-. BUT, I managed to find a 10w at another store. :3


----------

